# eventually



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats me signed up having read bits and pieces from time to time

a lot of good information on here alway something to learn


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What can I say other than welcome Graham Park!

This man is a legend, he must have won more bodybuilding titles than anyone I know. At 50 year old he still manages to add more muscle every year and has as freaky a v-taper and quad sweep as any IFBB Pro, Graham owns Results Gym in Aberdeen.

Results is the place all the strongmen and bodybuilders head for in the north of Scotland, not just because its a REAL hardcore gym but because Grahams knowledge is second to none and the atmosphere in his gym is great.

I can also say personally that when my business partner died and I had staff problems at Extreme, Graham toured the country with me going to contests and helping out on trade stands and has been a great help to me and Extreme over the years so I'm delighted to see him join the forum.

It also goes to show an old dog can learn new tricks!


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

so this is were all old bodybuilders go.............welcome on board mr park a pleasure having you

www.paulgeorge.org


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Ditto, Good to have you on board mate, excellent result @ The UK last year by the way, awesome showing!!

Shredded - I see from your avatar your still training light!! LOL 

Too many 'Fishing' trips with Gary Thornton maybe??

Can't wait to see ya at your guest spot on the 14th Apr. You always astound me (and everyone else for that matter!!) with your conditioning and professionalism. You are a credit to the sport mate. All the best in your competitions too!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

BTW - 1 AM !!!!

Do you not sleep or summat!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

hi graham

welcome to the board,

just like to say you looked great at the uk last year.

what plans have you got for this year?

xx


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to MC mate


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome to the site Graham.

i said hello to you at the UK show last year.

first time ive seen you on stage and i was impressed to hell... such a classy aesthetic physique... a bodybuilder that other bodybuilders cant stop looking at!!

great to have you here!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Now Lee, I thought you'd left that part of your life behind when you married Lou? Or have you re-subscribed to the Bob Paris fan club and chatroom?

"a bodybuilder that other bodybuilders cant stop looking at!!"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard Graham hope you are doing well looking forward to chatting with you when i come up for the Caledonian show in may...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome  up to 2 fingure typing now im sure it will get faster

with practice.Plans for this year are to do the nabba scotland,mr caladonia proam,nabba britian and take things from there on,its been about 4 years since iv been on a scottish stage looking forward to it 

www.resultsgym.co.uk


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

Neil R said:


> Shredded - I see from your avatar your still training light!! LOL
> 
> Too many 'Fishing' trips with Gary Thornton maybe??
> 
> Can't wait to see ya at your guest spot on the 14th Apr. You always astound me (and everyone else for that matter!!) with your conditioning and professionalism. You are a credit to the sport mate. All the best in your competitions too!!!


Cheers Neil for your kind words. As for Gary I haven't caught up with him for about 2 years now....in fact the last time I bumped into him was at Farm Yard bike rally in Helmsley where he had a pint in one hand and a burger in the other (lol) but he was still as handsome as ever! He's the only other body builder to have a beard longer than mine!!!!

I hope that I don't disapoint anyone with my run of guest spots and comps this year. I'll do the best that I can as always and we'll see what happens on the day. It's going to be a really hectic 7 weeks with only one weekend off in those weeks not competing or guest spotting but that's what its all about and I'm really looking forward to this challenge.

PS Doug.....Tan said what's this 'under contsruction lark ffs'......has he not peeked yet......after all he is an 'international super star' you know pmsl....and nearly as old as GP ;-)

www.paulgeorge.org


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Shredded said:


> Cheers Neil for your kind words. As for Gary I haven't caught up with him for about 2 years now....in fact the last time I bumped into him was at Farm Yard bike rally in Helmsley where he had a pint in one hand and a burger in the other (lol) but he was still as handsome as ever! He's the only other body builder to have a beard longer than mine!!!!
> 
> I hope that I don't disapoint anyone with my run of guest spots and comps this year. I'll do the best that I can as always and we'll see what happens on the day. It's going to be a really hectic 7 weeks with only one weekend off in those weeks not competing or guest spotting but that's what its all about and I'm really looking forward to this challenge.
> 
> ...


Nearly as old as GP. whats that mean iv actually beaten u at last as to being the oldest on here?

So we will getting on stage at the same time again in the coming wks its been a few years WPF worlds Italy 2003? ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

certainly is going to be a good year gp,almost feel young again???? i had better start training heavey again,these light weights are no good for us youngsters.

www.paulgeorge.org


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Now Lee, I thought you'd left that part of your life behind when you married Lou? Or have you re-subscribed to the Bob Paris fan club and chatroom?
> 
> "a bodybuilder that other bodybuilders cant stop looking at!!"


what can i say... i liked his little posing trunks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

LeeB said:


> what can i say... i liked his little posing trunks!!!


Now im worried


----------

